# Old school amp value



## dimidov (Jan 15, 2018)

Hello, I have few legendary old amps in like new condition that I don't use. 
I was wondering if they will loose value if I store them for a few more years. Is it better to sell them now? let me know what you think.

A6000GTI
Phoenix Gold the one
Phoenix Gold Elite.2


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Never seen The One for sale outside of retail. They aren't that old. Even though they only made a few I think they were making them until 2011/2012. The were almost 6k new and only did 9k+ watts at 16v. Never worth the price even for a novelty. I'd rather have a Soundstream, PPI, or US Amps for novelty. Not knocking what you have. As a avid collector of old car audio I'm telling you what I think. If you have the birth sheet with serial number I'm sure you can get several thousand out of it. It is a very cool amp and I wouldn't mind owning one.


----------



## cman750rr (May 29, 2018)

Theslaking said:


> Never seen The One for sale outside of retail. They aren't that old. Even though they only made a few I think they were making them until 2011/2012. The were almost 6k new and only did 9k+ watts at 16v. Never worth the price even for a novelty. I'd rather have a Soundstream, PPI, or US Amps for novelty. Not knocking what you have. As a avid collector of old car audio I'm telling you what I think. If you have the birth sheet with serial number I'm sure you can get several thousand out of it. It is a very cool amp and I wouldn't mind owning one.


Price of a amp depends on the individual , the install model etc I would be willing to pay actual original retail price ...for top shelf gear ... Orion NT series is my personal choice ...


----------

